# [SOLVED] Hotmail



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I have a hotmail account (email) linked to my iphone. When I check my emails throughout the day on my phone, it works well. But then, when I get home and go on the computer, I need to go through a bunch of emails that I already seen but are still marked as unread since I only viewed them on my iphone and not on my computer. 

Is there a workaround for this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Hotmail*

Within the App see if there is an option for:

Delete from Server when Read.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*

It only allows me to "delete from server when removed from inbox". I'm guessing that will delete it from my computer hotmail when I delete the email on my phone, but I just want it so that it marks as unread on the PC when I read it on my phone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Hotmail*

That you can't do. You can only delete it from the server when you delete it from your iPhone inbox.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*

Are you sure? , I wonder if activating that feature would also mark them as unread on my pc when i read them on my iphone. I'll test it out.

Edit: Nope, didnt work, you were right. Oh well!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Hotmail*

Microsoft doesn't always think of those features within the server. It would be much easier if you say used an email from your ISP.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*

I always get disturbed by this as well. No solution sadly. Same problem with Gmail and my Android.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You need to connect to Hotmail via IMAP instead of POP protocol.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*



MartyF81 said:


> You need to connect to Hotmail via IMAP instead of POP protocol.


And that would make it so that my emails are marked as read across everything?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Hotmail*



Solidify said:


> And that would make it so that my emails are marked as read across everything?


Yes. The idea of IMAP is that the "Server" is the central point. Every device connects to it and gets the current data, when you delete from your phone it sends a message back to the server "Delete this". When you READ from your phone it sends a message to the server "Mark as Read". When you move an email to a folder, it sends the command back to the server.

Nothing actually happens until the server replies back with that it executed the command.

I have my iPad, Retina Macbook Pro, Mac Mini, iPhone and Alienware all hooked into my email via IMAP. They all sync pretty much instantly.

If I have my Inbox open on my Macbook and I delete an email on my iPhone... the email will disappear of the screen on my Macbook a few seconds later without me doing anything at all.

Your Sync speed will vary.... but it is usually within less than 1 minute or so if not instantly.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*

Does IMAP use more data than a POP account?



> If I have my Inbox open on my Macbook and I delete an email on my iPhone... the email will disappear of the screen on my Macbook a few seconds later without me doing anything at all.


Beautiful, that's what I wanted!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Hotmail*



Solidify said:


> Does IMAP use more data than a POP account?


It is downloading the same emails either way. The emails do not get bigger or smaller based on protocol. If there is any difference at all I would say it is negligible.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*

I tried using this tutorial to change my POP account on my iPhone 4 to an IMAP account but I wasn't able to (Setting up IMAP settings for hotmail account on Iphone and android | A little here and a little there) Then I tried deleting the account and just making the IMAP account but I still had trouble.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Hotmail*

Sorry I do not have a Hotmail account to try it with... you may want to see if Hotmail has help on their site?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*

Marty, maybe you should take a look at this article and tell me what you gather: hotmail IMAP on the iphone - MacRumors Forums

Apparently iPhone doesn't have IMAP (they label it as Exchange ActiveSync).


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Hotmail*

iOS Supports IMAP, I use it to connect to my personal server, as well as GMAIL.

It looks like Hotmail does not support IMAP, but it does support Active Sync... which is basically the same thing as IMAP.

Try this: Howto setup Hotmail on Ipad with IMAP (Yes it Works!) - Full HD - YouTube


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*

I dont have the domain option when I create the account like he does in the video.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*

I also tried this tutorial but the problem is that I never get the option to select IMAP (the image for Step 7 in the tutorial)... it already creates it as POP automatically.

https://support.krystal.co.uk/entries/23345946-How-to-configure-iPhone-iOS-6-for-IMAP


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Hotmail*

I got it to work using this nifty trick: https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-4294

Fake the email and it will force you to put in more details. *** bam boom! Done! Thanks everyone!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Good, I was actually about to suggest typing your password in wrong (which would do the same thing)

Glad you got it working.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for your help Marty.


----------

